# Mr Mills in Japan



## Dominic Jones (Jan 22, 2004)

Very happy that Mr Kevin Mills 7th Black and Mr Gary Courtnay 3rd Black will arrive in Japan tomorrow.

The Sendai Kenpo Club is privileged to have such quality EPAK Instructors coming to Japan.

I`ll post a review of their trip and seminars later.

Looking forward to next few days.  I hope my body can survive my minds thirst for knowledge .

Of course everyonefs welcome but I guess Japan is a little too far .  Seriously the Kenpo Family is always welcome in Sendai, Japan.

Cheers Dom
:asian:


----------

